# A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack?



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

I'm curious: I assume from all the pix I've seen that an integrated factory roof rack (ala A4 Avant) isn't an option on the A3.
Has anyone successfully cramed a mountain bike or road bike in the back (with the rear seats down, obviously)? Or, has anyone had success mounting a Yakima-style rack to the top?
Pictures (as evidence!) would be welcomed.
Thanks.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack? (rheudabaga)*

http://www.germancarfans.com/p....html
appears to have it on the UK version. what about the US?


----------



## amitp (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack? (rheudabaga)*

I thought for sure I could put a bike in the back (with the seats down), but when I tried it, it didn't fit. :-(


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack? (amitp)*

I'm pretty sure that the dealer in Livermore, CA has an A3 on the showroom floor with a rack of some sort on it...I'll go by there on Tuesday and see if it is still there...If so I will snap some shots of it and get some info for you.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack? (rheudabaga)*


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Ask and you shall receive . . . 








I've had one bike in the trunk before . . . I wouldn't recommend it because the bike flops around a bit and you have to worry about scraping up your trim.
Roof mounted racks are the way to go. That yakima is mounted using clips from an A4 . . . not exactly the right fit but fairly close. Yakima tells me that they're releasing their new fitments in March of '06. I'd expect to see something then.
Dave


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Yea, I don't recommend the bike in the trunk either, my pic was when I tested to see how it would fit in my car. I actually didn't drive the car with it in there, for the reasons cited above!
I will look forward to the bike rack when released. I hope that Yakima can design it so it sits lower on the car than the Audi rack, so the car doesn't look dopey. One of the reasons I bought the A3 over a LegacyGT was the design of the car, as well as FSI and DSG. I don't want to ruin the design with an exceptionally high bike rack.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (logicallychallenged)*

I agree - it's also important to me that the rack, whoever it is that'll make it (Yakima/Thule), sits low and doesn't conflict with the great lines of the A3.
The A4 fit as seen above seems to work, but still a little too high for my taste.
T.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Do you guys think there's any way in hell to install the Euro aluminum rails? They look awesome and could be easily used to mount a low-profile rack. I understand it would be an extremely ambitious and difficult project, but I'd spend at least $800 to get the whole thing mounted/installed, considering racks alone are $300-400...
Anyone ever check to see what's under this panel?
Maybe the Euro rails would just bolt on after all?


















_Modified by Tarik D at 3:17 PM 1/15/2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Do you guys think there's any way in hell to install the Euro aluminum rails? They look awesome and could be easily used to mount a low-profile rack. I understand it would be an extremely ambitious and difficult project, but I'd spend at least $800 to get the whole thing mounted/installed, considering racks alone are $300-400...


IIRC the alum rails are bolted onto the sheet metal, not that panel.
Personally, I don't like the look of the rails and you'd still have to spend about 300-400 in a rack that mounts to the rails. I'd rather have a system that comes completely off when not using it. Also keep in mind that the black A3 I posted isn't using the correct fit kit and may not be using the proper mounting positions as dictated by Yakima.
Dave


----------



## abarthol (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (crew217)*

This thread has pretty updated info on the Thule and Yakima racks for the A3. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2385801


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarthol)*

I know!







That's the thread I started








crew-I hear you on the rack/rails and the A3 you posted (btw-that black A3 looks amazing).
The integrated rails, however, allows for a low-profile system..usually lower than a stock Yakima system would...
This was my WRX, see what the integrated rails do?


























_Modified by Tarik D at 5:11 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Unfortunately if it is too low, the open sky will not be able to open . . . the angle which it first tilts at to retract is fairly steep.
Dave


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

Factory roof rails with bike rack. Available in Europe currently. Accessories by Thule.
http://www.roofbox.co.uk/


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*

I think THAT is exacltly the look I'm going for - except black bars/towers.


----------



## logicallychallenged (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't care about sunroof clearance, I am looking at a low rack that works well with out that option.
On the blue image above, I don't like the "brain denters" that stick out past the roof panel, and not sure why they do that!!! but I like the proportions, but maybe all in black.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

Is that euro-spec rack available as a special order for the US? Anyone tried it?
Thanks, guys!


----------



## A4Kevin (May 4, 2005)

Ordered. There is a couple folks around here with the roof rails. 500US I believe.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (A4Kevin)*

Yes - have them, 500 is correct.
Factory only - bolted to the sheet metal.


----------



## superfuzz (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (A3owner2B)*









I love that color! I wish it was available here!


----------



## navsnipe (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_I've had one bike in the trunk before . . . I wouldn't recommend it because the bike flops around a bit and you have to worry about scraping up your trim.


I agree, also if you have hydraulic disk brakes on the bike laying it on it's side for a while can cause air to migrate from the master cylinder down into the lines and calipers. I have Shimano XT hydraulics which are susceptible to this.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (superfuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superfuzz* »_I love that color! I wish it was available here!


It is....for $2500.


----------



## PaulP (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: A3 and bikes...fit inside or roof rack? (rheudabaga)*

I've been putting my bike in the back until a rack comes out. I have no problem fitting the bike in and I've never had a problem with it moving around and damaging the interior (maybe I just drive like a wus).
If you have any trouble with a bike sliding around back there, I've got two words for you - cargo net - that's what its for. It won't cover the whole bike but it will hold it enough to keep it from sliding around.


----------



## oreo8716 (Oct 15, 2005)

im goint to wait for tuel's because i have to use their super g bike rack for my down hill bike. the bike is too heavy for a normal rack. So im reluctant to use audi's even if the super g bike rack attached to it.


----------



## superfuzz (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_

It is....for $2500.

What color is it?


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (superfuzz)*

inskip audi has an A3 in the showroom with a roof rack on it...it's factory though...kinda ugly.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (superfuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superfuzz* »_
What color is it?

Looks like dolphin which is readily avail in europe
If it is a special special color, I'd say it's Northern Blue (A8 only color that was discontinued in the US IIRC). An AW member had an S4 special made in that color . . .. unfortunately he only drove it for 800 miles before selling the car for a carrera S. Too bad, it was a gorgeous color.
Dave


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (crew217)*

Wow Dave thats what I like to see, and Briana says your never helpful.










_Modified by judgegavel at 10:18 PM 1/16/2006_


----------



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

this is what the site states on http://www.roofbox.co.uk regarding the A3 sportback WITH roofrails:
The components needed to attach two Thule bars to your vehicle are shown below. You need to order the Foot Pack, a set of Bars, and the Adapter Kit - this ensures a proper fit of the Foot Pack to the roof rails.
You should choose either the steel 'Bars' (32mm x 22mm, see right hand picture, bottom bar), or the oval shaped aluminium 'Aerobars'.
Aerobars allow you to use the full length of your roof bars. Accessories fit into the slot in the top of each bar - their fittings will not clash with the Foot Pack as can happen with steel bars where the fittings wrap around the bar. All boxes may be fitted to aerobars, but please note that some bike carriers and various watersports and ski accessories won't fit.
We have a standard offer on Thule 'One Key System' locks - we'll provide as many locks as you need for £10, taking into account all your Thule purchases. Please order 'Locks' below to take advantage of this offer.
As an arm twister, a thank you for buying from us, and to show off these incredibly useful products, we're running a Fasty straps HALF PRICE promotion for customers who buy a set of roof bars from us, either by mail order or via the Indespension stores. See the link below for details.
Item: Description: Our price: RRP: 
Foot Pack: Thule Rapid System feet no. 4901 £53.95 £59.95 
Bars: Thule Rapid System bars: 127cm bars (2) no. 769 £20.00 £30.00 
Adapter Kit: Thule Rapid System 'Intracker' adapter kit no. 4914 £19.95 £25.00 
optional:
Lock matching service: 4 x Thule 'OKS' locks are included, but for £10 we'll exchange these for the number appropriate to your order £10.00 

Aerobars: Alternative bars (bars only): aluminium bars 869 £45.00 £60.00 
Fasty promotion: Fasty straps promotion (5 straps - 100cm to 350cm) £5.00 £10.00

* what i'd like to see is a pic of an A3 sportback with opensky and factory rails fitted with the above thule crossbar and with the sunroof tilted up as well as opened*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonte (Dec 22, 2005)

Isn't that colour Lava Grey? I will post a pic later of our lava grey SB. Not a very expensive colour I thought. Avus Grey en Misano Red are double as expansive. ( I think ;-p )


----------

